# UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4



## Duke1982 (6. November 2016)

*UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Hi,

ich suche einen UHD TV oder Monitor, Angeschlossen wird eine PS4 Pro und ein PC ( Geforce 1070 ), 
der gewissen Voraussetzungen erfüllen sollte.

30-40 Zoll, HDMI 2.0 ( 4k 60Hz ), Mindestens 3 HDMI, HDR.

Ich denke das bei meinen Wünschen ein UHD TV Sinn macht, die Frage ist welcher.
In vielen Beschreibungen steht nicht dabei was für HDMI Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, von daher wende ich mich da vertrauensvoll an euch.

Eine Frage dazu habe ich noch es gibt ja mehrere HDR Standards sind diese kompatibel wenn nein welcher macht bei meinem Anwendungsgebiet mehr Sinn? 

Und vielen Dank für eure Mühe im Voraus.


----------



## Emani (6. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Wieso muss es dewnn ein TV für den PC sein. Ok für die Playstation, aber für PC? Naja...kommt immer darauf an was man spielt, nicht immer alles so vorteilhaft und manche spiele machen mit 4 K aufm Fernseher noch probleme, habe ich mal festgestellt, als ich meinen PC an meinem 4k 55 Zoll angeschlossen habe. 

Klar ist Fifa , Doom 4 ,GRID,Devision richtig geil aufm 4 k Fernseher. Aber ich fand Battlefield bisschen ungewohnt zu spielen, vielleicht lag es an den Inputlag vom Fernseher.  

Wenn du unbedingt einen Fernseher brauchst ok. dann kauf dir einen, aber nicht "NUR" wegen PC oder PS4. 

Fernseher sollte auf jeden fall eine Art "Gaming Modus" haben.

Gruss


----------



## Emani (6. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Übrigens das hier ist mein TV mit IPS Panel....

LG 55UB836V 4K Fernseher | 55 Zoll | LG Deutschland

LG 55UB836V


----------



## Duke1982 (6. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Tv sein, wenn es passendes als Monitor gibt immer her damit. 

Gaming Modus ist eh klar, hab hier bisher auch 2 Smart TVs als Bildschirme stehen, nur haben die eben nur 1080p und langsam wirds Zeit für etwas höhere Auflösungen.


----------



## Emani (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Schau dir mal den dell s2716 dg an. Den habe ich mir gekauft.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2016)

*UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Also ich bin von einem Gaming-Monitor auf den hier umgestiegen:

Samsung UE43KS7590U - Curved SUHD TV | SAMSUNG

Klar, das Ding ist riesig auf dem Schreibtisch. Aber Games wie Rise of the Tomb Raider (PC) sehen darauf einfach atemberaubend aus. Das Gerät erkennt einen PC automatisch und deaktiviert dann alle Bildverbesserer zur Reduzierung des Input Lags.
Und für die PS4 Pro ist er natürlich auch "ready" inklusive HDR.
Und das ist das Problem bei einem Monitor. Einer mit HDR Unterstützung ist nicht zu finden. Und einige aktuelle Monitore geben UHD über HDMI nur mit 30Hz wieder.
Deswegen halte ich persönlich für einen PC in Kombination mit einer PS4 Pro ein TV Gerät für die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Duke1982 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Das schaut doch schonmal gut aus. 
Ich gehe davon aus der er nativ kein 50hz Panel hat ?

Dann kommt der Schonmal in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Ob der nativ 50, 100 oder nen 200Hz Panel hat, ist im PC Betrieb egal.


----------



## Duke1982 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Merkt man keinen Unterschied bei 50hz im Gegensatz zu 100hz ? 

60fps wird schwierig bei 50hz.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Am PC läuft ein Fernseher mit 30 oder 60Hz, da der PC den Fernseher anders anspricht.


----------



## Duke1982 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Ja aber nativ in 60hz geht ja nicht wenn das Panel nur 50hz hat.


----------



## Emani (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich bin von einem Gaming-Monitor auf den hier umgestiegen:
> 
> Samsung UE43KS7590U - Curved SUHD TV | SAMSUNG
> 
> ...



Welches Spielt nutzt HDR? Ich kenne es nur von den neuen 4k Blurays...?


----------



## Emani (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Dann spiele ich lieber 2K (WQHD) 2544 x 1440 und mit 144 Hz und ULMB oder Gsync. Das ist einfach ein geiles feeling.


----------



## Duke1982 (7. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Auf der PS4 gibt es schon einige, und ich denke es werden da jetzt PS4 und auch Xbox S HDR unterstützen immer mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2016)

*UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*



Emani schrieb:


> Welches Spielt nutzt HDR? Ich kenne es nur von den neuen 4k Blurays...?



Zum Launch der PS4 Pro sollen über 30 Games Updates für die Pro erhalten. Welche dann im einzelnen auch HDR bieten, muss man dann mal sehen. Bekannt ist, dass Ratchet & Clank, Uncharted 4, The Last of Us und Infamous auf jeden Fall schonmal HDR Unterstützung erhalten. Und zukünftige Games sicherlich auch, da HDR kaum Leistung kostet, aber die Optik aufwertet.



Emani schrieb:


> Dann spiele ich lieber 2K (WQHD) 2544 x 1440 und mit 144 Hz und ULMB oder Gsync. Das ist einfach ein geiles feeling.



Wenn man einem 43" Curved Screen auf dem Schreibtisch stehen hat, dann ist das auch ein geiles Spielgefühl, so viel kann ich dir sagen


----------



## Duke1982 (13. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Hi an alle, 

eine Frage zum Verständniss hab ich noch,
 wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem UE43KS7950 und dem UE43KS7950U

Wofür steht das U ?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. November 2016)

*UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

So wie ich das auf der Produktseite sehe, ist das ein und dasselbe Gerät.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei die Artikelnummer UE43KS7590UXZG lautet, das Gerät in den technischen Daten dann aber als UE43KS7590 bezeichnet wird. Deswegen ist es meinem Verstöndnis nach dasselbe Gerät


----------



## Duke1982 (13. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Hatte mir schon sowas wie ne Länderkennung oder so gedacht.


----------



## Duke1982 (23. November 2016)

*AW: UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Hi, 

hab besagten Samsung TV gekauft und kann ihn auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. 

Das Bild ist der Hammer ob von PC oder PS4 Pro.

Richtig umgehauen haben mich 4K HDR Sample Videos.

Danke nochmal an alle und vor allem den Vorschlaggebenden.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. November 2016)

*UHD TV oder Monitor für 4k am PC und PS4*

Glückwunsch zum neuen TV. Das war bei mir auch so. Das Bild des Samsung hat mich auch echt umgehauen.
Dann weiterhin viel Spaß damit.


----------

